# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  publi postage cf

## benji54190

bonjour a tous,

est il possible de faire du publipostage avec coldfusion ?? ::aie::

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

je le rpte: EN CF tout est possible. La seule limite est notre imagination....

----------


## benji54190

okay merci jowo mais avec quel balise je peux faire sa? 
enfet je voudrais que sur une page j'ai un textarea et que je puisse en cliquant sur "Envoyer", qur se que j'ai tap dans mon textarea resorte sous word    ::aie::

----------


## jowo

o est le problme publipostage?

Tu dsires convertir du texte en format word?

Je te conseille d'analyser ton problme et d'crire une spcification...

----------


## benji54190

le publipostage vient aprs, je souhaite d'abord voir comment passer d'un text sur une page web a un fichier WORD. Mais je ne sais pas du tout comment faire, quel balise a utilis ... ?

----------


## jowo

Tout  bord, tout n'est pas disponible en CF. Il faut quelques fois, coder sa balise.

Dans ce cas, WORD te limitera  l'OS Microsoft. Ton application ne tournera que sur un systme M$.

Tu trouveras de la documentation sur internet avec les mot cls: word coldfusion apllication object COM

----------

